# iPhone 6 and mylink not completely working



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Open the Bluetooth from the setting menu(not the pull up from bottom screen) and see what is checked off. Also how many apps do you have in the background at a time? 

Worse case try these guys @ 1-855-478-7767 What iOS are you running?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 8.1, I had a Galaxy Note 3 before this with no problems, but the 6 plus hasn't completely worked yet. It says it's connected to the Cruze, I have had as little as 0 with this happening. Other times, I'm not sure. I will try that number when I am off.


----------



## Tpm (Aug 20, 2015)

Need to go into settings on iPhone. Settings, Bluetooth, then you will see your Chevy myLink or whatever name is entered. Then press the exclamation point following it to allow settings.and turn on "Show notifications ". Then you may need to turn off Bluetooth and turn it back on


----------

